# try it, you'll love it



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

saute 1 sliced up banana in a half stick of butter with a tablespoon of brown sugar on med high for 5 minutes while stirring. Put in 4 medium sized firm fish filets (AJ works good) dusted lightly in your favorite seasoning (I use Tony's) and turn the heat to high, cook for 2 minutes on each side. Put the fish on a plate with the sauteed banana mixture on top. Dont sound good but I bet you'll cook it again.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

that sounds alot like it would make caramel/banana.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

???????????


----------

